# Show me on dis chart where your hooman snuggled you



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 20, 2013)

My mommy snuggles her nose my "Meh" and "Caution" zones, and likes to pet my "I KILL YOU" when I'm laying down. She says I'm so soft and fluffy that she can't help it. What does this mean?! Is this a no-no? I'm so confuzzled!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Jan 20, 2013)

My mommies know that I like the "Yes" places, so they give me pets there when I sit still and tell them to pet me, but when I'm trying to run around they touch me all over and say that I need to get used to hoomans touching me. I'm used to it, I just don't like being picked up!


----------



## kmaben (Jan 20, 2013)

Shya here. My person only pets me on my nose. On occasion I give her the luxury of my ears.

Kaaaaaaaiiii on the scene. She hits all the yes parts when I'm not to busy running around showing of my awesome binkies!

My persun pets me all over. Ugh even me hell no parts. She iz always concerned about my belly.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 20, 2013)

My hooman pets my yes, meh and de I kill you part. When she scratches de I kill you part Is go crazy licking de eberthing in site. But only de very top by Mhz tail. She try and touch my tail den I NO like dat.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 21, 2013)

I pretty much pet the buns everywhere, there are only a few that react negatively to a certain place (Popcorn doesn't like his ears touched and Buttercup doesn't like the area around her tail touched) but other then that, I don't get the reactions from this chart.

In fact, Willow will maul you to get you to scratch the "I kill you!" part. If you rub him there he will lick your arm for hours.


----------



## littl3red (Jan 21, 2013)

Mouse here. Momma pets me anywhere, I don't mind except for my feet. Maya says she hates being petted. And she hates me. I don't think that last part was necessary.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 21, 2013)

Thumper here...My families pets me everywhere. Mostly theys pets my "yes" spots but also pets my back and bottom a lot. I actually don't mind that and do enjoy it. I never feels like killing so they can even pet the kill and hell no's spots. If I'm feeling playful I just run away. If I'm feeling sleepy I just can't find the energy to run and it doesn't bother me. I don't like being picked up so much though. I know mom would really like to be able to hold me and snuggle. She is working on it with me since I don't react terrified, I'm just not crazy about it.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Jan 21, 2013)

Momma's always touching my no no no! spots. She says she luvs ma bunny slipper feets. An' when I molt, she makes me sit in her lap and touches my I Kill You! spot until she's got a big ol' pile of my fur. Das mine! She's not allowed to take ma bunny fuzz. But she does. Overwise she's pretty well behaved. Sept I tink she copes feels on my O Hell No when she's carrying me around.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 21, 2013)

I knows! They's always invaded our no no zones. But what does it say bout me if I no hates it? Am I an oddbun? I likes being snuggled anywhere 'cept my back feets as long as I'm still on da floor. My hooman doesn't look strong enuf to lift all of my giantness, so I kicks her.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 21, 2013)

Snowy likes being cuddled everywhere although he sometimes nips mommy when she is really annoying him. Bandy is always being combed. He no likes that much but mommy is really insistent and he´s getting used to it now, He even lets her comb his tum tum and his big fluffy feet, they´re much bigger than mine. I don´t really let her pet me that much. I´m much quicker than she is so she has to catch me first, haha. When she does she snuggles me all over and kisses me....yuuuukkkk and she´s got this thing about my no kill bit, what is it with them ????


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mom loves getting nose bonks from us, so mostly in the 'yes' places, although sometimes she'll let us in the 'meh' spot, and only rarely in 'I'll kill you!!"


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, my human tries to pet me but I don't let her!!! I run away reeeeally fast and she doesn't chase me hehe. I hate being touched anywhere!!! She had to pick me up the other night and put flea treatment on me and she held me for bout 5 minutes and she kissed me!!!! So when she put me back down I foot flicked at her and shook all her petting and kisses off! I was mad for two whole days!!!! >:|


----------



## tamsin (Jan 22, 2013)

A lot of the no spots are because bunnies associate them with bad things like being picked up/nails. Ideally you want to touch all those places as part of fun grooming so that they don't get bad associations


----------



## DrSki (Jan 22, 2013)

My momma likes to touch all da spots, but since I like her and I be an older bunz now I let her, but sometimes she kisses way to much when we nuggle. As for da big guy, I likes the noms (specially nanos :wiggle), but not the touches in the no, caution and I kill you spots. Only the yes and meh places. I don't like when the lady in the white coat touches me anywheres, but momma always tells me not to be sassy when I get squirmy, but I can't help it, that lady always bugz me when I don't feel nice:nono


----------



## indianavex (Jan 23, 2013)

My human is all over the Yes parts, and sometimes when I lie in her lap, she pets the Meh part to look like an evil villain or something. The Caution part only to help me groom when I'm shedding a lot, and the I Kill You waaaaayyyy too often for comfort! (but she says it's cuz I have a poop stuck there sometimes and I have a cute butt)


----------



## nurgiebun (Feb 28, 2013)

my mommy is the best at snuggles! she likes to pet my yes areas all the time and i give her licks when she does! sometimes she pets me in the meh areas but i like that too!


----------

